# E-Rad 1000 watt conversion kit experience?



## Costigan (Apr 27, 2014)

Anyone on here have any experience with E-Rad conversation kits? I might be trading some snow sports gear for a Krampus with a 1000 watt kit rigged up on it. Any perspective/opinions would certainly be welcome.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

No experience with that kit but looks like a typical kit mid-drive udder mount with cadence sensing PAS. However I have always been curious about a 29+ eBike setup and how that would perform but have thinking more about a FS version.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

At 1000 watts its not legal anywhere except private property. Unless it can be programed for legal wattage I would pass. If it is a Bafang motor you should be able to program it much lower and its much more user friendly at lower powers because the power jumps are much closer together.. The BBSHD can overheat pretty fast at high power levels. It will last forever at 750 watts max motor output. That is about 1000 watts of pull from the battery max. That is about 20 amps.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry locking thread. We only talk about 750watts or less here. Thanks for understanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

